# Population Genetics > Y-DNA Haplogroups >  Galician (NW of Spain) Y-DNA

## Ferreiro_

I guess Galicia is a region quite unknown in Europe. Located in the northwest of the Iberian peninsula shared culture with northern Portugal.
Most people will be surprised by the genetic data. As for the Y-DNA, atlantic component (R1b) is the most abundant 58%, but does not reach the level of 70% or 80% of the Basque Country and Wales. the Galician population is genetically more diverse than at first sight appears.

----------


## Ferreiro_

Galicia is paradoxical because it is reputed to be the most genuinely celtic region in Spain, and yet the percentage of haplogroup R1b is relatively low. It also has a reputation as the region of Spain with the highest percentage of light hair and blue eyes. Well, I can say that after traveling for the rest of Spain this is true, but the difference is very subtle.
In my opinion blondism is closely linked with haplogroup I than with haplogroup R1b, and in Galicia there is the highest prevalence of haplogroup I (M253). That might explain that light hair is slightly higher than in the rest of Spain, although I notice that most of the Galician are brown haired or brunette.

----------


## Ferreiro_

The higher incidence of I in Galicia could be due to the kingdom of Suebi, Germanic tribe settled in NW Spain and Portugal.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suebi

----------


## Ferreiro_

The second major haplogroup in Galicia is the E, something that will surprise some people.
The sum of the different subclades of E is 17%. Being the most abundant, as in the rest of Spain, the haplogroup E-M81 (haplogroup called Berber, due its origin).

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

Post the AUTOSOMAL DNA readings of samplings from the region. Who cares about E (M81) in NW Iberia, every bit of recent research points to most of it being Mesolithic / Neolithic. Don't you understand that you are not fooling anyone? Man, you are truly ill.

----------


## Ferreiro_

> Post the AUTOSOMAL DNA readings of samplings from the region. Who cares about E (M81) in NW Iberia, every bit of recent research points to most of it being Mesolithic / Neolithic. Don't you understand that you are not fooling anyone? Man, you are truly ill.


 
Hahaha, someone who lives in the States is going to explain to me what is Galicia, hahahahaha. You, poor fool man.

This forum is about Y-DNA!!!

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

> Hahaha, someone who lives in the States is going to explain to me what is Galicia, hahahahaha. You, poor fool man.
> 
> This forum is about Y-DNA!!!


You idiot...I've been to Galicia more times than you can imagine. You are a grade a T-R-O-L-L and a major league liar.

----------


## Ferreiro_

> You idiot...I've been to Galicia more times than you can imagine. You are a grade a T-R-O-L-L and a major league liar.


Of course, You have been to Galicia a lot of times. Let's talk in Galician since now.

*Imos ver, parvo, en que estás ti vencellado con Galiza para visitarnos arestora e antigamente?* 
You, fool, answer me in Galician, please.

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

In Portuguese, which is parallel:

Voce tem uma mentalidade de crianca. Es muito defeciente.

How freaking sad you are...

----------


## Ferreiro_

> In Portuguese, which is parallel:
> 
> Voce tem uma mentalidade de crianca. Es muito defeciente.
> 
> How freaking sad you are...


Voce non existe en galego, é portugués, o mesmo que tem e uma. Hahaha.

Translation: Voce is in portugues, in galician would be Vostede. Words lasted in M are portugueses, don't exist in Galician.
Wrong try. Fool!!!

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

> Voce non existe en galego, é portugués, o mesmo que tem e uma. Hahaha.
> 
> Translation: Voce is in portugues, in galician would be Vostede. Words lasted in M are portugueses, don't exist in Galician.
> Wrong try. Fool!!!


I replied to you in PORTUGUESE (I specifically wrote that but, of course, you tend to ignore many things, don't you?). You can believe whatever you want, just like certain insane people do. Anyway, enough with the infantile games.

----------


## Ferreiro_

I'm still waiting for the correct answer to the question that I have made you in Galician. You have not even been able to translate it into English, so I deduce that you are neither Galician nor you have family in Galicia. So, you're a faker and an ignorant about Galicia.

Moreover, the phrase you put in Portuguese has no sense. Translators sometimes don't work. Ignorant too about Portugal.

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

Ferreiro, anyone can use a Galician / English dictionary online and translate. You're boring, fella.

----------


## Ferreiro_

> Ferreiro, anyone can use a Galician / English dictionary online and translate. You're boring, fella.


Well, I'm still waiting for your answer in Galician. 
But there isn't answer, because you can not say a phrase in Galician consistently, nor even in Portuguese.

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

> Well, I'm still waiting for your answer in Galician. 
> But there isn't answer, because you can not say a phrase in Galician consistently, nor even in Portuguese.


Oh what a childish, childish mind. Look, spreader of nonsense, we have figured out who you are. You have zero credibility.

BTW, *por desgraza, es unha persoa moi perturbada con nada mellor que facer moitas cousas absurdes.*

If you like, I can give you the equivalent in Portuguese, French... :Bored:  

Conversation over, game over.

----------


## Ferreiro_

> Oh what a childish, childish mind. Look, spreader of nonsense, we have figured out who you are. You have zero credibility.
> 
> BTW, *por desgraza, es unha persoa moi perturbada con nada mellor que facer moitas cousas absurdes.*
> 
> If you like, I can give you the equivalent in Portuguese, French... 
> 
> Conversation over, game over.


Better try than the old one, but wrong again. Absurdes doesn't exist in Galician. I can understand the sense of the phrase, but it is wrongly constructed from the point of view of grammar. It is the fault of the translators.

In addition, it has nothing to do with what I had asked in Galician. I see you have not been able to translate it yet.

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

> Better try than the old one, but wrong again. Absurdes doesn't exist in Galician. I can understand the sense of the phrase, but it is wrongly constructed from the point of view of grammar. It is the fault of the translators.
> 
> In addition, it has nothing to do with what I had asked in Galician. I see you have not been able to translate it yet.


Should be ABSURDAS. Just a typo little guy, just a typo.

----------


## Knovas

Good luck with your own personal stupid thread about Galicians, Trolleiro.

----------


## Ferreiro_

> Should be ABSURDAS. Just a typo little guy, just a typo.


Podes usar un diccionario, e asemade poder ir a unha web galega e copiar unha frase, mais endexamais serás capaz de respostar á miña pregunta correctamente.

Translation
yes, you can use a dictionary, and even you can go to a galician web and copy a phrase, but you never would be able to answer my question correctly. Because translators and dictionary do not construct sentences correctly.

It takes you an hour you get to write a sentence in Galician, and is not even grammatically well constructed.

4 hours later I'm waiting for your answer to my question in Galician.

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

The only truly stupid (parvo) person here is YOU! And the only one making connections to fantasy worlds (as you implied earlier as regards me) here is YOU!. Come on already, we know very well who you are from the other forums you've polluted. Don't you have better things to do? :Useless:

----------


## Ferreiro_

> Good luck with your own personal stupid thread about Galicians, Trolleiro.


Thank you fool. Trolleiro doesn't exist in galician language. The correct word is TROLEIRO, hahaha.
You are a liar and in the forum about the frequency of light hair already someone have demonstrate that you are a liar and you've changed your nickname.
And do not wear blue eye on the avatar that is sure you have it darker than a Moor.

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

> Podes usar un diccionario, e asemade poder ir a unha web galega e copiar unha frase, [email protected]examais serás capaz de respostar á miña pregunta correctamente.
> 
> Translation
> yes, you can use a dictionary, and even you can go to a galician web and copy a phrase, but you never would be able to answer my question correctly. Because translators and dictionary do not construct sentences correctly.
> 
> It takes you an hour you get to write a sentence in Galician, and is not even grammatically well constructed.
> 
> 4 hours later I'm waiting for your answer to my question in Galician.


Look, I have far better things to do than respond to your rubbish. I said the conversation is over, ok?

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

> Thank you fool. Trolleiro doesn't exist in galician language. The correct word is TROLEIRO, hahaha.
> You are a liar and in the forum about the frequency of light hair already someone have demonstrate that you are a liar and you've changed your nickname.


Liar is you middle name. LMAO! No one has demonstrated anything remotely accurate about light hair and eyes, and you know that only too well. Next you will be quoting the racist fraud, Coon.  :Laughing:  Have you ignored all the material that Drac and others have posted? You are a grade A charlatan!

----------


## Ferreiro_

> Look, I have far better things to do than respond to your rubbish. I said the conversation is over, ok?


You are very childish. Why are you still here?

----------


## Ferreiro_

> Liar is you middle name. LMAO! No one has demonstrated anything remotely accurate about light hair and eyes, and you know that only too well. Next you will be quoting the racist fraud, Coon.  Have you ignored all the material that Drac and others have posted? You are a grade A charlatan!


Where is Drac in this forum about Y-DNA? I missed a message? hahaha.
Fool!!!

----------


## Knovas

You suffer alucinations t.r.o.l.l. I don't need to hide in a false identity like you do. As I said, everybody who joins 23andme can check my identity.

Keep dreaming and, again, good luck with the post.

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

> You are very childish. Why are you still here?


Excuse me while I LMFAO! You are perhaps the biggest clown I have encountered on any genetics or biological anthropology forum. Again, we know who you are, little guy. :Laughing:

----------


## Ferreiro_

Unfortunately for you this is a democratic forum. And all data are published on Internet, scientific data. Don't you like it? Well it's your problem. I have no insecurity about it.

I guess you'd love that there were not haplogroups E or T in Spain, but that's not my fault.

If you do not believe in the scientific data about the Y-DNA why are you taking part in these forums? I don't believe about creationist, and thus I do not participate in forums about creationism.

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

> Unfortunately for you this is a democratic forum. And all data are published on Internet, scientific data. Don't you like it? Well it's your problem. I have no insecurity about it.


Sure, you can post anything you want and make ludicrous statements too. There may even be a few dolts here who will take you seriously. :Laughing: 

Why don't you post all the autosomal studies that have been done on Iberians and other Europeans. Y-DNA and mt-DNA do NOT determine phenotype, AUTOSOMAL DNA does. Stop with the C-R-A-P. Everyone with half a brain knows what you are trying to do. It doesn't work because you are concentrating on a very small part of the puzzle, and exaggerating on top of it all. Give it up, already.

Go the the Eurogenes Ancestry Project site to begin.

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

> Where is Drac in this forum about Y-DNA? I missed a message? hahaha.
> Fool!!!


Not Y-DNA, duffus, light hair studies in Spain. That's what Drac posted. Man, you are either exceedingly thick or living in an alternative universe. How many forums have you polluted with your BS?

----------


## Ferreiro_

> Sure, you can post anything you want and make ludicrous statements too. There may be even a few dolts here who will take you seriously.
> 
> Why don't you post all the autosomal studies that have been done on Iberians and other Europeans. Y-DNA and mt-DNA do NOT determine phenotype, AUTOSOMAL DNA does. Stop with the C-R-A-P. Everyone with half a brain knows what you are trying to do. It doesn't work because you are concentrating on a very small part of the puzzle and exaggerating on top of it all. Give it up, already.
> 
> Go the the Eurogenes Ancestry Project site to begin.


Because this forum is for Y-DNA

Y-DNA
Y-DNA
Y-DNA

we'll see if a moderator can explain it to you. I'm tired of repeating over and over again, and the poor boy do not understand it.

Since you have much interest in the autosomal, you can open a forum about it in the thread of general genetics.

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

[QUOTE=Ferreiro_;375227]Because this forum is for Y-DNA

Y-DNA
Y-DNA
Y-DNA

No it is NOT a Y-DNA forum, genius. There is a genetics section on Eupedia that covers ANYTHING having to do with the European genome. Even people like Maciamo write about autosomal DNA research. Any person with a modest amount of genetics knowledge knows quite well that only autosomal DNA determines physical appearance. 

Man you are truly nuts.

----------


## Ferreiro_

[QUOTE=Grey Moss;375228]


> Because this forum is for Y-DNA
> 
> Y-DNA
> Y-DNA
> Y-DNA
> 
> No it is NOT a Y-DNA forum, genius. There is a genetics section on Eupedia that covers ANYTHING having to do with the European genome. Even people like Maciamo write about autosomal DNA research. Any person with a modest amount of genetics knowledge knows quite well that only autosomal DNA determines physical appearance. 
> 
> Man you are truly nuts.


But you did not say you were going out of this forum? you go or stay?

Anyway, 
Y-DNA
Y-DNA
Y-DNA

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

[QUOTE=Ferreiro_;375229]


> But you did not say you were going for this forum? you go or stay?


You mean thread, don't you? The Eupedia forum covers ANYTHING genetic. 

You can talk about Y-DNA from now until eternity, but please don't make it seem like it determines phenotype. Any professional population geneticist would laugh at anyone who connects Y-DNA with phenotype. I know a Norwegian who is light as snow who tested as J1. Believe me, he doesn't look anything like an Arab. :Laughing:

----------


## Ferreiro_

[QUOTE=Grey Moss;375230]


> You mean thread, don't you? The Eupedia forum co vers ANYTHING genetic. 
> 
> You can talk about Y-DNA from now until eternity, but please don't make it seem like it determines phenotype. Any professional population geneticist would laugh at anyone who connects Y-DNA with phenotype. I know a Norwegian who is light as snow who tested as J1. Believe me, she doesn't look anything like an Arab.


I speak what I please, and you're not who to tell me what I have to say. This is a democratic forum, Galicia is my land, and I speak of haplogroups of Galicia because I want so. If you don't like the post, do not go into it.

I do not care about the appearance of that Norwegian man. If you want to continue to dream that we Galician are nordics it's your problem, but I always say you the same: You're a fool.

----------


## sparkey

> You mean thread, don't you? The Eupedia forum covers ANYTHING genetic. 
> 
> You can talk about Y-DNA from now until eternity, but please don't make it seem like it determines phenotype. Any professional population geneticist would laugh at anyone who connects Y-DNA with phenotype. I know a Norwegian who is light as snow who tested as J1. Believe me, she doesn't look anything like an Arab.


If _she_ tested positive for any Y-DNA, then the fact that it is Haplogroup J1 is the least of her worries.

----------


## Knovas

He likes "t.r.o.l.l.i.n.g", but he don't wants to be "trolled". Poor man, what a bad thing so! jajaja

Funny post you created. Congratulations  :Laughing:

----------


## Ferreiro_

> He likes "t.r.o.l.l.i.n.g", but he don't wants to be "trolled". Poor man, what a bad thing so! jajaja
> 
> Funny post you created. Congratulations


I don't care your opinion.
All data are published on Internet, and are scientific data:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Galician_people

Adams SA, Bosch E, Balaresque PL, Ballereau SJ, Lee AC, Arroyo E, López-Parra AM, Aler M, Gisbert Grifo MS, Brion M, Carracedo A, Lavinha J, Martínez-Jarreta B, Quintana-Murci Ll, Picornell A, Ramon M, Skorecki K, Behar DM, Calafell F, Jobling MA (2008),The Genetic Legacy of Religious Diversity and Intolerance: Paternal Lineages of Christians, Jews, and Muslims in the Iberian Peninsula, The American Journal of Human Genetics 83, doi:10.1016/j.ajhg.2008.11.007 

You can go to smiling. You are only a fool.

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

> If _she_ tested positive for any Y-DNA, then the fact that it is Haplogroup J1 is the least of her worries.


Obviously I meant _he_...oops.

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

> I don't care your opinion.
> All data are published on Internet, and are scientific data:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Galician_people
> 
> Adams SA, Bosch E, Balaresque PL, Ballereau SJ, Lee AC, Arroyo E, López-Parra AM, Aler M, Gisbert Grifo MS, Brion M, Carracedo A, Lavinha J, Martínez-Jarreta B, Quintana-Murci Ll, Picornell A, Ramon M, Skorecki K, Behar DM, Calafell F, Jobling MA (2008),The Genetic Legacy of Religious Diversity and Intolerance: Paternal Lineages of Christians, Jews, and Muslims in the Iberian Peninsula, The American Journal of Human Genetics 83, doi:10.1016/j.ajhg.2008.11.007 
> 
> You can go to smiling. You are only a fool.


OMG, that ridiculous Adams "study" that has been debunked sooooo many times! Even some of the scientists involved in the work don't support the findings anymore. Man, you really have no idea what you are talking about.

----------


## Ferreiro_

> OMG, that ridiculous Adams "study" that has been debunked sooooo many times! Even some of the scientists involved in the work don't support the findings anymore. Man, you really have no idea what you are talking about.


If you have better study, then you can share with us. But you won't do it, because similar results in all studies from Galicia. 
I know the story, when it comes to haplogroup E or T you try to discredit every study. 
No problem if the study would give the result that we only have haplogroup R, but that's unreal, it just happens in your imagination.

You have 205 messages, but I have not seen any message from you with a link to a scientific study. Not once.

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

[QUOTE=Ferreiro_;375247]If you have better study, then you can share with us. But you won't do it, because similar results in all studies from Galicia. 
I know the story, when it comes to haplogroup E or T you try to discredit every study. 
No problem if the study would give the result that we only have haplogroup R, but that's unreal, it just happens in your imagination.

Of course there is E in Galicia, also T. So what? Does that mean Galicians look like mixed Berber Arabs or Ethiopians. LMAO! Stop already.

The Adams study is a disaster. Not only are some of the samples questionable, their math is totally wrong. They call themselves scientists? There is a long discussion here and elsewhere on Adams et al. Of course, the racist dolts that moderate the Spanish People site on WIKI love Adams et al. However, they hate autosomal research so much they delete any such studies. ahahahahahaha.

Check he Eurogenes plot I posted for a link.

----------


## Ferreiro_

[QUOTE=Grey Moss;375254]


> If you have better study, then you can share with us. But you won't do it, because similar results in all studies from Galicia. 
> I know the story, when it comes to haplogroup E or T you try to discredit every study. 
> No problem if the study would give the result that we only have haplogroup R, but that's unreal, it just happens in your imagination.
> 
> Of course there is E in Galicia, also T. So what? Does that mean Galicians look like mixed Berber Arabs or Ethiopians. LMAO! Stop already.
> 
> The Adams study is a disaster. No only are some of the samples questionable, their math is totally wrong. They call themselves scientists? There is a long discussion here and elsewhere on Adams et al. Of course, the racist dolts that moderate the Spanish People site on WIKI love Adams et al. However, they hate autosomal research so much they delete any such studies. ahahahahahaha.
> 
> Check he Eurogenes plot I posted for a link.


I have no said that galician look like mixed berber arabs or Ethiopians. Fool!!!
But like it or not, there are Galician so brunette that they could be confused with an inhabitant of northern Morocco. Sorry if it bothers you, but that's not my problem.

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

[QUOTE=Ferreiro_;375256]


> I have no said that galician look like mixed berber arabs or Ethiopians. Fool!!!
> But like it or not, there are Galician so brunette that they could be confused with an inhabitant of northern Morocco. Sorry if it bothers you, but that's not my problem.


I've never seen an indigenous Galego like that; not in Tuy, Vigo, Santiago, Ferrol, Ourense, A Coruna... Probably part Gypsy or part Amerindian or someone of Moroccan descent who happens to live there.

----------


## Drac

> Galicia is paradoxical because it is reputed to be the most genuinely celtic region in Spain, and yet the percentage of haplogroup R1b is relatively low. It also has a reputation as the region of Spain with the highest percentage of light hair and blue eyes. Well, I can say that after traveling for the rest of Spain this is true, but the difference is very subtle.
> In my opinion blondism is closely linked with haplogroup I than with haplogroup R1b, and in Galicia there is the highest prevalence of haplogroup I (M253). That might explain that light hair is slightly higher than in the rest of Spain, although I notice that most of the Galician are brown haired or brunette.


False. I already showed you before that pigmentation surveys of Spain show that the lightest eyed and haired areas are in northeastern Spain, not the northwest.

----------


## Drac

> I know the story, when it comes to haplogroup E or T you try to discredit every study.


But that's actually what you desperately try to do when it comes to your REAL ancestral homeland (Italy) You are so clumsy you don't realize that these haplogroups are actually more common among them than among your much envied and resented Spaniards.

----------


## Knovas

I told him he was using erroneous sources . However, he prefers to remain clown and clueless for life. No hope.

----------


## Ferreiro_

> I told him he was using erroneous sources . However, he prefers to remain clown and clueless for life. No hope.


Put you the correct sources. But you won't do it, because you don't have any source.
You are an ignorant and a fool. The same goes to Drac.

All you do is try to discredit those scientific studies that goes against your delusional dream. But people are not stupid, and now everyone knows your tactics.

----------


## Ferreiro_

> But that's actually what you desperately try to do when it comes to your REAL ancestral homeland (Italy) You are so clumsy you don't realize that these haplogroups are actually more common among them than among your much envied and resented Spaniards.


 
How terrible it must be for you the presence of E-M81 or haplogroup T in Spain. It's your problem, not mine. Payaso.

----------


## Knovas

Look at the Eupidia averages, insane!!!

How much haplogroup T do you see in Spain to make it significant? Why don't you say anything about other countries?

What a profesional clown, my god xd

----------


## Ferreiro_

> Look at the Eupidia averages, insane!!!
> 
> How much haplogroup T do you see in Spain to make it significant? Why don't you say anything about other countries?
> 
> What a profesional clown, my god xd


yes, looking eupedia, fool!

----------


## Knovas

Where is the light eyes map clown? and the haplogroup table?

He forgot to search, what a coincidence.

----------


## Ferreiro_

> Where is the light eyes map clown? and the haplogroup table?
> 
> He forgot to search, what a coincidence.


 
I'm awaiting for your scientific data about Galicia, I put 2 links to scientific data about Galicia, you none.
You can keep barking. 

FOOL!!!

----------


## Knovas

> Where is the light eyes map clown? and the haplogroup table?
> 
> He forgot to search, what a coincidence.


Lets Repeat  :Laughing:

----------


## Ferreiro_

This map? Are you happy now?

----------


## Ferreiro_

Meanwhile, I'm waiting that you share with us the correct data of haplogroups in Galicia. Although I know it's sterile waiting, because you're not interested about scientific data, nor you have any links to scientific data.

----------


## Knovas

You can check also the haplogroup distribution in Galicia here in Eupidia. Haplogroup E is high, yes, we know the conclusions you take of this since you don't care about autosomal analysis.

Nothing left to say.

----------


## Canek

Excellent thread Ferreiro, as always showing the truth about your country.

----------


## Ferreiro_

> You can check also the haplogroup distribution in Galicia here in Eupidia. Haplogroup E is high, yes, we know the conclusions you take of this since you don't care about autosomal analysis.
> 
> Nothing left to say.



It is not a tragedy to have haplogroup E, H or T between us. Well, maybe for you it is a tragedy. I pity you.

----------


## Knovas

Of course it is not a tragedy, you are the only one who says this with clear interested purpose. Nobody cares so much about ancient migrations wich have nothing to do with phenotype. That's your exclusive behavour.

Having you in this Forum is not a tragedy, but in fact, it is quite pathetic.

----------


## sparkey

> It is not a tragedy to have haplogroup E, H or T between us. Well, maybe for you it is a tragedy. I pity you.


There's no significant H outside of Gypsies, is there? That's quite South Asian.

T is older in Europe IIRC and I suspect that European T subclades should show that, although I'm admittedly quite unfamiliar with the structure of that haplogroup. Do we actually have data on the diversity of Galician T or are we just _assuming_ that it's a recent introduction? Some haplogroups that are much more common in Asia, like F, have been found to be quite ancient among Europeans. I don't know about T. It looks like Maciamo thinks it came largely from the Phoenicians.

By the way, do you know your own Y-DNA haplogroup, Ferreiro? Just out of curiosity. You're ethnically Galician, yes, so if you don't know, you think you may be one of these?

----------


## Canek

> It is not a tragedy to have haplogroup E, H or T between us. Well, maybe for you it is a tragedy. I pity you.



Well said my friend.  :Good Job:  Spaniards should be proud of their african heritage, as we are proud of our amerindian heritage. All the people in Latin America are proud of having amerindian blood.

----------


## Canek

sparkey:

Ferriro is a galician name, thus I suppose he has to be a very native galician.

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

HAHAHAHAHAHA...Canek, Ferreiro's second head continues to post nonsense.

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

> There's no significant H outside of Gypsies, is there? That's quite South Asian.
> 
> T is older in Europe IIRC and I suspect that European T subclades should show that, although I'm admittedly quite unfamiliar with the structure of that haplogroup. Do we actually have data on the diversity of Galician T or are we just _assuming_ that it's a recent introduction? Some haplogroups that are much more common in Asia, like F, have been found to be quite ancient among Europeans. I don't know about T. It looks like Maciamo thinks it came largely from the Phoenicians.
> 
> By the way, do you know your own Y-DNA haplogroup, Ferreiro? Just out of curiosity. You're ethnically Galician, yes, so if you don't know, you think you may be one of these?


Good post, Spark. As usual. :Good Job: 

This guy is not indigenous Galician. He may have some lose connection to Galicia, but that's it. He has polluted several other forums with his nonsense. All clues point to a LatAm-Italian with a sick ax to grind against Spaniards.

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

> yes, looking eupedia, fool!


We'll be posting more recent maps that are much more scientific and accurate.

----------


## Knovas

It is posible he could belong to haplogroup T, since Italy is one of the most relevant countries on this haplogroup  :Laughing:

----------


## Canek

wrong thread, sorry.

----------


## Knovas

Why do you post this here clown?

Search for the Great Pyramid and the other two in Egypt, and you'll finish your homework.

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

Canek keeps forgetting to take his meds. hahahahahahaha.

----------


## Knovas

He is a bad pupil as you can see XDDD

----------


## Ferreiro_

> There's no significant H outside of Gypsies, is there? That's quite South Asian.
> 
> T is older in Europe IIRC and I suspect that European T subclades should show that, although I'm admittedly quite unfamiliar with the structure of that haplogroup. Do we actually have data on the diversity of Galician T or are we just _assuming_ that it's a recent introduction? Some haplogroups that are much more common in Asia, like F, have been found to be quite ancient among Europeans. I don't know about T. It looks like Maciamo thinks it came largely from the Phoenicians.
> 
> By the way, do you know your own Y-DNA haplogroup, Ferreiro? Just out of curiosity. You're ethnically Galician, yes, so if you don't know, you think you may be one of these?


Haplogroup T is, to my knowledge, nonexistent in Galicia. Although perhaps has not been sufficiently investigated.

I don't know my Y-DNA, but I don't care the least if I would be R, E, J, H or T. You know why? because I'm sure of my education.

Of all the messages that these 4 fools have posted, not once have given a link to a scientific study. They only dedicate to bark, because the results are not what they hoped.

If the scientific studies would result that all Spanish are R and I they would be glad, they would say is wonderful, perfect scientific study. But the reality is different, and because they are racist, they try to destroy all scientific research. But they won't get it.

----------


## Carlitos

What do we have 5.6 % of M-81 in Spain: what problem do you have with it?, as that the Spanish we do not have any problem. In all the countries there are diverse haplogrupos. I have the sensation that you are projecting your own complexes in Spain.

I believe that you have the most comfortable position in all this clash.

----------


## Goga

> I don't know my Y-DNA, but I don't care the least if I would be R, E, J, H or T. You know why?


I don't know my DNA either. I don't care if I would be A, B, C or D. You know why? Because I know my parents. I know my father and my mother. I love them no matter to what haplogroup they belong...

----------


## Knovas

However, he cares a lot about Spanish haplogroups, more if some of them are E or T, to prove that we are Africans or something more if it's posible (see the Gypsy episode xD).

Simply pathetic.

----------


## Ferreiro_

> However, he cares a lot about Spanish haplogroups, more if some of them are E or T, to prove that we are Africans or something more if it's posible (see the Gypsy episode xD).
> 
> Simply pathetic.


I'm still awaiting for your scientific links. Again barking. 144 posts and always barking, no one scientific answer.

sorry for you, but gypsies are as spaniards than you. You are only a fool racist.

----------


## Goga

> However, he cares a lot about Spanish haplogroups, more if some of them are E or T, to prove that we are Africans or something more if it's posible (see the Gypsy episode xD).
> 
> Simply pathetic.


Spaniards ain't no Africans, however Spain was once a colony of Africa for a significant time. But what's wrong with Africans?

----------


## Knovas

1- I told you to check the Eupidia Y-DNA, wich is realiable, and I told exactly what was the real phenotypical effect of this. Learn to read.

2- You are obsessed to link Spaniards with Africa as much as posible. Well child, go to Dodecad, and revise the Spanish average. You'll see that we have more Middle Eastern (West Asian and Southwest Asian) than African. Galicians, of course, are not different for this.

3- Very curious that a person who presumes to check scientific information, never said a word about this.

Go ahead T.r.o.l.l. Time to drink hot milk and continue sleeping, since you live in a never ending dream.

----------


## Knovas

Nothing Goga, we don't deny any ancestry. The only fact is the continuous exageration of this individual and the other brain damaged, Canek.

A couple of buffons, of course.

----------


## Carlitos

The gypsies of Spain have the same rights and obligations that the rest of Spanish.
It is this type of confusions where more it is seen that Ferreiro is not Spanish, he does not know completely like they are the things in Spain.
The gypsies are an etina that they must take as 500 years in Spain, they have suffered pursuits and the rejection of the authorities and of the Spanish population, as probably it has happened to them in other countries of Europe.
The gypsies socially were never integrated to the Spanish society, they were staying separate in his guetos, although they were they those that they learned and profesionalizaron the Flemish art that cost many families to go out of the poverty being also better seen socially, nowadays many gypsies take a model of life completely normalized, but a big majority still lives isolated and his integration is difficult in the society.

----------


## Ferreiro_

> 1- I told you to check the Eupidia Y-DNA, wich is realiable, and I told exactly what was the real phenotypical effect of this. Learn to read.
> 
> 2- You are obsessed to link Spaniards with Africa as much as posible. Well child, go to Dodecad, and revise the Spanish average. You'll see that we have more Middle Eastern (West Asian and Southwest Asian) than African. Galicians, of course, are not different for this.
> 
> 3- Very curious that a person who presumes to check scientific information, never said a word about this.
> 
> Go ahead T.r.o.l.l. Time to drink hot milk and continue sleeping, since you live in a never ending dream.


Let's see. Do you mean these data from Eupedia? 

http://www.eupedia.com/europe/europe...logroups.shtml

For according to these data the percentage of haplogroup E in Galicia is 22%, versus 17% in the link that I have posted. You are ignorant, and you do not even know to add.

----------


## Carlitos

> Spaniards ain't no Africans, however Spain was once a colony of Africa for a significant time. But what's wrong with Africans?



If you refer to Al-Andalus, it was a question of something more than a colony but good according to your way of seeing the things also we were a colony of Rome and nobody says to us that we are Roman and there the question is, because the same ones that accuse to Spain of not being an European and of being a mulberry or bereber is because they themselves think that the factor bereber or Moor is denigrating to assume it to the Spanish as form of provocation, a typical question of the proper auto-racialism of sudamerica, which between they themselves are insulted and crushed for being more or less indigenous.

----------


## Knovas

Doesn't matter if it's 22% or 40%. The fact is to talk ONLY about Africa, and give haplogroups and importance that is NOT MORE than ANCIENT MIGRATIONS. Understood t.r.o.l.l.?

And now, try to explain why you never said a word about the middle eastern components, since their presence is higher and you presume to check scientific information.

Come on little boy, do your homework.

----------


## Ferreiro_

> The gypsies of Spain have the same rights and obligations that the rest of Spanish.
> It is this type of confusions where more it is seen that Ferreiro is not Spanish, he does not know completely like they are the things in Spain.
> The gypsies are an etina that they must take as 500 years in Spain, they have suffered pursuits and the rejection of the authorities and of the Spanish population, as probably it has happened to them in other countries of Europe.
> The gypsies socially were never integrated to the Spanish society, they were staying separate in his guetos, although they were they those that they learned and profesionalizaron the Flemish art that cost many families to go out of the poverty being also better seen socially, nowadays many gypsies take a model of life completely normalized, but a big majority still lives isolated and his integration is difficult in the society.


You are lying. A lot of gypsies are not integrated, but others are integrated, especially in Andalucia. There are plenty of famous gypsies in Spain: singers as isabel pantoja, actors such as Pastora Vega, dancers such as Joaquín Cortés, and even politicians as Saenz de Heredia.

Don't you think I'm Spanish? me la suda. Me parece increíble que alguien que es gay sea tan racista. Con lo que han tenido que luchar los gays para ser aceptados por la sociedad.

----------


## Ferreiro_

> Doesn't matter if it's 22% or 40%. The fact is to talk ONLY about Africa, and give haplogroups and importance that is NOT MORE than ANCIENT MIGRATIONS. Understood t.r.o.l.l.?
> 
> And now, try to explain why you never said a word about the middle eastern components, since their presence is higher and you presume to check scientific information.
> 
> Come on little boy, do your homework.


You can be sure that I will continue doing my job. Always providing scientific reports. And if you do not like, do not go into to the forum. Besides, you only do to bark, after nearly 150 post you have not posted even once a scientific report.

----------


## Knovas

Gypsies are a different ethnic group here like Ashkenazi Jews are in Germany. This question was clear.

Stop fooling again parrot.


And still repeating and repeating...good night, remain in the cloud.

----------


## Ferreiro_

> Gypsies are a different ethnic group here like Ashkenazi Jews are in Germany. This question was clear.
> 
> Stop fooling again parrot.


148 posts and not one link to a scientific report.

----------


## Ferreiro_

> I guess Galicia is a region quite unknown in Europe. Located in the northwest of the Iberian peninsula shared culture with northern Portugal.
> Most people will be surprised by the genetic data. As for the Y-DNA, atlantic component (R1b) is the most abundant 58%, but does not reach the level of 70% or 80% of the Basque Country and Wales. the Galician population is genetically more diverse than at first sight appears.


Of course these percentages are missing data from haplogroups of, which I suppose most probably belong to the group H. Although, for those not familiar with Galicia, I notice that here the gypsy population is much less than in other parts of Spain (example, Andalucia).

----------


## Carlitos

> You are lying. A lot of gypsies are not integrated, but others are integrated, especially in Andalucia. There are plenty of famous gypsies in Spain: singers as isabel pantoja, actors such as Pastora Vega, dancers such as Joaquín Cortés, and even politicians as Saenz de Heredia.
> 
> Don't you think I'm Spanish? me la suda. Me parece increíble que alguien que es gay sea tan racista. Con lo que han tenido que luchar los gays para ser aceptados por la sociedad.


Odd number let's cheat you, the gypsies are not even at present completely accepted in the society. The stars of the flamenco singing or dance take his lives of stars, and a star of the cinema, dance, singing, be of the etnia to which it never belongs it can be integrated to the society, because the reputation it is prevented.

In Andalusia there are populations who have expelled the gypsies and relatively a for few years it has happened, unfortunately many gypsies also live of the traffic of drug, thefts and others.

Isabel Pantoja has a forefather who was gypsy, I believe that for the paternal side, it has triumphed in the world of the song and is completely integrated to the Spanish society, every case is different.

There are quarters in some cities where most of inhabitants is gypsy and coexists with not gypsy Spanish, but let's not deceive they are marginal quarters, where there exists the traffic of drugs, crime and others and not gypsy Spanish who live there are usually Spanish of the lowest classes and also marginal persons, there are exceptions in everything, but do not try to sell a lie.

----------


## Ferreiro_

We can compare the percentages of The American Journal of Human Genetics in Galicia with those of Eupedia.

The American Journal:



Eupedia:

R1b 63%
E 22%
J2 3.5%
I1 3%
G 3%
I2a 2.5%

----------


## Goga

> If you refer to Al-Andalus, it was a question of something more than a colony but good according to your way of seeing the things also we were a colony of Rome and nobody says to us that we are Roman and there the question is, because the same ones that accuse to Spain of not being an European and of being a mulberry or bereber is because they themselves think that the factor bereber or Moor is denigrating to assume it to the Spanish as form of provocation, a typical question of the proper auto-racialism of sudamerica, which between they themselves are insulted and crushed for being more or less indigenous.


The Northern African / Arab mark that was left on Spanish science (medicine, math), culture, art, way of thinking is undeniable. There's great Islamic art in Andalusia, like the Islamic mosaic art. It is an enrichment for Spanish culture.
I think that the same Arabs (northern Africans) left also some genetic imprint in some Spanish people.

But if someone tries to insult the Spanish nation, just ignore him because the same person ignores great Spanish history and culture. Spaniards contributed very much to the European cultural heritage. There was a time when Spaniard ruled the world, they took a very important part in shaping the modern world and are very important to the human history.

People like Miguel de Cervantes, Pablo Picasso, Antoni Gaudí were great Europeans!

I love Spanish cinema. Movie makers like Luis Buñuel and Víctor Erice are one of my favourites ever! Europeans must be proud of these people!
I love Spanish cycling, was big fan of Indurain and nowadays a big fan of Alberto Contador. I hope he will win le tour de France!
There are just to many great Spaniard to write about.

Btw, I don't like Nadal...

----------


## Ferreiro_

> We can compare the percentages of The American Journal of Human Genetics in Galicia with those of Eupedia.
> 
> The American Journal:
> 
> 
> 
> Eupedia:
> 
> R1b 63%
> ...


I wonder which part of Galicia both samples were taken, because I suspect there are small differences between the coast and inland. I think at the coast is more abundant haplogroup E, and inland the haplogroup I.

----------


## Carlitos

> The Northern African / Arab mark that was left on Spanish science (medicine, math), culture, art, way of thinking is undeniable. There's great Islamic art in Andalusia, like the Islamic mosaic art. It is an enrichment for Spanish culture.
> I think that the same Arabs (northern Africans) left also some genetic imprint in some Spanish people.
> 
> But if someone tries to insult the Spanish nation, just ignore him because the same person ignores great Spanish history and culture. Spaniards contributed very much to the European cultural heritage. There was a time when Spaniard ruled the world, they took a very important part in shaping the modern world and are very important to the human history.
> 
> People like Miguel de Cervantes, Pablo Picasso, Antoni Gaudí were great Europeans!
> 
> I love Spanish cinema. Movie makers like Luis Buñuel and Víctor Erice are one of my favourites ever! Europeans must be proud of these people!
> I love Spanish cycling, was big fan of Indurain and nowadays a big fan of Alberto Contador. I hope he will win le tour de France!
> ...


 
would be necessary to speak about everything what contributed the Spanish or Andalusian vision to the north of Africa in those moments, but good for that there are other threads.
Perhaps he surprises it and up to the date nobody has dared to say it, but that epoch perhaps should have been wonderful or not so wonderful, but it is something to what we feel a deep rejection, it happened already, it is only a page of our history, it happened already, four stones relics stay in foot and nothing more, we neither have oral tradition on this epoch, nor feel it our or present.

That we have M-81 very well, welcome are, now if it is like that they would be integrated and ours, but nothing any more, is a page of the past and Spain is a very fat book, as for to be fixed only on a page.
I hope that it should have remained clear.

----------


## Ferreiro_

As you see, Goga, to have E-M81 is something terrible for some spanish. Not for me, but unfortunately there are a lot of persons like them in Spain. I'm sorry to say, but I'm coming to the sad conclusion that Spain is the most racist country in Europe.

In another forum, carlitos ask me What South American country are you?, with arrogant attitude, as if being of South America was something to be ashamed. There are South Americans who worth much more than you, Carlitos.
Being Spanish does not mean being superior to others. A person can be Spanish and mediocre at the same time as the 4 fool who are here barking again and again.

----------


## Carlitos

> As you see, Goga, to have E-M81 is something terrible for some spanish. Not for me, but unfortunately there are a lot of persons like them in Spain. I'm sorry to say, but I'm coming to the conclusion that Spain is the most racist country in Europe.


You prevaricate again and confuse, the M-81 of Spain is already Spanish, the cultural, religious differences are another topic.
It would not take you as employee, I hate the lying persons, negligible and prevaricators.

----------


## Goga

> That we have M-81 very well, welcome are, now if it is like that they would be integrated and ours, but nothing any more, is a page of the past and Spain is a very fat book, as for to be fixed only on a page.
> I hope that it should have remained clear.


But there IS a page about it. Even if it was just a paragraph. It is a reality, it is proven. Nothing to be ashamed of, though.




> As you see, Goga, to have E-M81 is something terrible for some spanish. Not for me, but unfortunately there are a lot of persons like them in Spain. I'm sorry to say, but I'm coming to the sad conclusion that Spain is the most racist country in Europe.
> 
> In another forum, carlitos ask me What South American country are you?, with arrogant attitude, as if being of South America was something to be ashamed.


Because of you attitude here I thought you were a Latino too or even an African. This is how it looks like.

----------


## Ferreiro_

> But there IS a page about it. Even if it was just a paragraph. It is a reality, it is proven. Nothing to be ashamed of, though.
> 
> Because of you attitude here I thought you were a Latino too or even an African. This is how it looks like.


I don't care your opinion about me. But if you are interested in my opinion, I'd not be ashamed to be latino or african. Why should I be? Is something bad for you? I'm sorry, but not for me.

----------


## Carlitos

> *Goga*
> But there IS a page about it. It is a reality, it is proven. Nothing to be ashamed of, though.


We are not ashamed. We push it back simply.

----------


## Carlitos

> *Ferreiro*
> In another forum, carlitos ask me What South American country are you?, with arrogant attitude, as if being of South America was something to be ashamed.


You will want to say in another thread of the same forum, I do not visit South American forums they are the hell of the racialism between vosostros same, insults, violent acts, complexes, God, myself what good did it England in the United States, about what we would be thinking the Spanish in those moments,

----------


## zanipolo

> I know my father and my mother. I love them no matter to what haplogroup they belong...


agree.

Lo there do I see my father. Lo there do I see my mother and my sisters and my brothers. Lo there do I see the line of my people, back to the beginning. Lo, they do call to me, they bid me take my place among them, in the Halls of Valhalla, where the brave may live...forever.

----------


## Goga

> I don't care your opinion about me. But if you are interested in my opinion, I'd not be ashamed to be latino or african. Why should I be? Is something bad for you? I'm sorry, but not for me.


No, but if it's true that you ain't no Spaniard but a frustrated person with other ethnicity, is just not cool attacking some other folks online anonymous. It is racism!




> We are not ashamed. We push it back simply.


How ironic is it! Maybe for Arabs it's on the front-page, for Europeans it's on the last page written with small characters. Accroding me it's a sign of shame and for Arabs it is a sign of proud.

----------


## Ferreiro_

> agree.
> 
> Lo there do I see my father. Lo there do I see my mother and my sisters and my brothers. Lo there do I see the line of my people, back to the beginning. Lo, they do call to me, they bid me take my place among them, in the Halls of Valhalla, where the brave may live...forever.


:)

I don't know anything about Valhalla, but I love Sigfried and Gotterdammerung.

----------


## Carlitos

> *Goga*
> How ironic is it! Maybe for Arabs it's on the front-page, for Europeans it's on the last page written with small characters. Accroding me it's a sign of shame and for Arabs it is a sign of proud.


It is ironic really, but he thinks that another day Gadafi was claiming Al-Andalus (for the reactionnary Arabs the whole Spain) (For the manipulative Spanish press Andalusia) and the Canary Isles, I believe that the king of Morocco one day has said something about the Canary Isles also, he thinks that we have Ceuta and Melilla, it is not a moment to be gilding the tablet to these people. Anyway for the Arabs it is a pride because they entrusted of payment one chronicles where they were going out very well idle, for me personally the Moslem period of Spain has been counted badly.

----------


## Ferreiro_

> No, but if it's true that you ain't no Spaniard but a frustrated person with other ethnicity, is just not cool attacking some other folks online anonymous. It is racism!
> 
> How ironic is it! Maybe for Arabs it's on the front-page, for Europeans it's on the last page written with small characters. Accroding me it's a sign of shame and for Arabs it is a sign of proud.


Quizás estés no certo, xa que eu síntome primeiro galego e só despois español.

Translation from Galician to English: 
Maybe you're right, because I feel Galician first, then Spaniard.

----------


## Carlitos

I'm going for a while masturbating, I prefer to keep listening to this guy.

Good night.

----------


## Ferreiro_

Well, I did not call you. 
In addition, the everlasting 4 fools who do not contribute never with scientific reports, they only dedicate to protest and insult.

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

> Let's see. Do you mean these data from Eupedia? 
> 
> http://www.eupedia.com/europe/europe...logroups.shtml
> 
> For according to these data the percentage of haplogroup E in Galicia is 22%, versus 17% in the link that I have posted. You are ignorant, and you do not even know to add.


Haplogroup frequencies mean zero when it comes to phenotypes. Stop acting like a lunatic.

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

> No, but if it's true that you ain't no Spaniard but a frustrated person with other ethnicity, is just not cool attacking some other folks online anonymous. It is racism!
> 
> How ironic is it! Maybe for Arabs it's on the front-page, for Europeans it's on the last page written with small characters. Accroding me it's a sign of shame and for Arabs it is a sign of proud.


Isn't it funny that the biggest racist here (Ferreiro) is calling Spaniards racists. :Laughing:  Trying to make an ethnic group something they clearly are not is the highest form of racism. At best this clown is loosely connected to Galicia (probably a frustrated LatAm with some relatives in Galicia) No indigenous Spaniard thinks like this looney.

----------


## Drac

> Spaniards ain't no Africans, however Spain was once a colony of Africa for a significant time. But what's wrong with Africans?


Huh? When was Spain ever a "colony of Africa"?

----------


## Drac

> It is not a tragedy to have haplogroup E, H or T between us. Well, maybe for you it is a tragedy. I pity you.


If it isn't such a tragedy then you shouldn't be so hell-bent on trying to inflate these haplogroups in Spain while at the same time trying to minimize them in Italy (your real ancestral land), hypocrite clown.

----------


## Drac

> You can be sure that I will continue doing my job. Always providing scientific reports. And if you do not like, do not go into to the forum. Besides, you only do to bark, after nearly 150 post you have not posted even once a scientific report.


Your job is t-r-o-l-l-i-n-g & spamming (mostly Wiki stuff) under the false pretence of "science", idiot. You are not fooling anyone except those who want to be fooled. Your true intentions were very clear since day 1.

----------


## Drac

> As you see, Goga, to have E-M81 is something terrible for some spanish. Not for me


Of course not, since you are not a Spaniard but of Italian descent. What really seems terrible to you is that Italy has this as well as other haplogroups that you try to use to t-r-o-l-l Spaniards. Too bad that it often backfires on you (like your little Haplogroup T charade, which is actually higher in Italy.)

----------


## Drac

> Because of you attitude here I thought you were a Latino too or even an African. This is how it looks like.


And you thought correctly. He's a Latin American of Italian descent. Any observant person can easily see through that clown's farce. All you have to do is click on his screen name, then on "View Forum Posts" and read them to easily appreciate his barrage of anti-Spanish and pro-Italian tomfoolery, and just as easily put two and two together. It does not take Sherlock Holmes. I have seen many an Argentine of Italian descent who resent Spain with a passion. One of the peculiar obsessions of this kind of t-r-o-l-l-s is to "Africanize" Spain and "Europeanize" Italy as much as possible. This clown fits the profile very well.

----------


## zanipolo

below is dna groupings for spain.........italy and others, although 7 years old. note some like K, are now T or L etc etc

for whats its worth

http://www.jogg.info/41/Wiik3.pdf

----------


## Knovas

Well clown, I mentioned you 1000 times Dodecad, but it seems you are too stupid to check it. Don't worry, I'll do the homework for you:https://spreadsheets.google.com/spre...COCa89AJ#gid=0

As you can see, Ashkenazi Jews are different from the rest of Germans, nothing to do with them. Gipsies are the same case with Spaniards, but you are lucky and there aren't reports about Gipsies (for the moment, for sure there'll be). But if you are interested, you can check Doug McDonald reports (those wich your other silly head, Canek, loves), where Gipsies are clearly different from Spaniards or any ethnic European group. This is not rare, since Gipsies came a long time ago from a region of India, and remained quite Isolated. That's why they appear genetically different.

Also check your apreciated Wikipedia about the HISTORY of Gipsies, come on: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romani_people_in_Spain

Quote: It is now generally accepted that the Romani people migrated out of the Sindh, Rajasthan and Punjab regions of the Indian subcontinent west into Europe as early as the eleventh century. The music and culture of the Gitanos was highly INFLUENCED AFTER they reached Al-Andalus THROUGH North Africa. Flamenco, the heart of Gitano culture, is a mixture of Romani, Moorish, Arabic and Sephardic influences.

So, their first background (Romani-India) and the second (suposedly Moorish,-Arabic, and Sephardic), remained in Isolation from ethnic Spaniards since Wikipedia does not say anything about them. Gipsies would only learned languaje, basically. Proved this, and proved that haplogroups have nothing to do with phenotype (see the European score of Spaniards, far from North Africans and other non Europeans, and compare it with French, Duth, Germans, English, Italians, etc), just one thing for you: OWNED

Wake up charlatan, it's time to get real.

----------


## Canek

galician reporter Andres Montes, a typical average spanish man:

----------


## Ferreiro_

> galician reporter Andres Montes, a typical average spanish man:


You are partially right. His father was galician, but his mother was cuban. She was born in Madrid:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andr%C3%A9s_Montes

----------


## Ferreiro_

4 spanish fools barking, barking and barking. 

Well, so far only two genetic studies of Y-DNA I can find are as follows.

----------


## Ferreiro_

Someone else knows any other scientific study about Y-DNA from Galicia?

----------


## Canek

You are right my friend, this was his mother, Zenaida Gonzalez:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9Bmy...layer_embedded

And this shows that a man with an african mother can look like a typical spaniard.

Good info Ferreiro.  :Good Job:

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

> 4 spanish fools barking, barking and barking. 
> 
> Well, so far only two genetic studies of Y-DNA I can find are as follows.


So? Why don't you post other countries / regions for comparison. Many parts of the Eastern Mediterranean have higher levels of E - it all originated in the Middle East, BTW. Your sick mission is quite clear...

----------


## Ferreiro_

> So? Why don't you post other countries / regions for comparison. Many parts of the Eastern Mediterranean have higher levels of E - it all originated in the Middle East, BTW. Your sick mission is quite clear...


Obviously, you have no scientific report. Your only mission is to destroy the scientific studies about Y-DNA, because you do not like the results.

----------


## Knovas

It's the third or fourth time he claims we don't post any scientific source. Using Dodecad and his lovely Wikipedia it seems to be not enough considering he didn't said a word of it. Nothing surprising, there is nothing to reply.

Canek and Ferreiro; Ferreiro and Canek: a total discredit by themselfs  :Laughing:

----------


## Ferreiro_

> You are right my friend, this was his mother, Zenaida Gonzalez:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9Bmy...layer_embedded
> 
> And this shows that a man with an african mother can look like a typical spaniard.
> 
> Good info Ferreiro.


He doesn't look like very galician to me, Canek. 
He was born in Madrid and I think he ever lived there, so I do not think he felt identified with the Galician culture. Although this is my hypothesis.

----------


## Ferreiro_

> It's the third or fourth time he claims we don't post any scientific source. Using Dodecad and his lovely Wikipedia it seems to be not enough considering he didn't said a word of it. Nothing surprising, there is nothing to reply.
> 
> Canek and Ferreiro; Ferreiro and Canek: a total discredit by themselfs


This forum is for y-dna

Y-DNA
Y-DNA
Y-DNA

152 posts and none link to scientific reports about Y-DNA

----------


## Knovas

Face your atrocities clown. ¿How it feels being a buffon? jajaja

----------


## Ferreiro_

Scientific data are buffons? American Journal and Eupedia are clowns?

----------


## Canek

Andres Montes has galician heritage, that's what matters not his bornplace.

Exellent info as always my friend. Wikipedia is indeed more reliable than this place.  :Good Job:

----------


## Knovas

Buffons are the ones who try to make believe that haplogroups are something determinant in a population, since it's perfectly clear it's FALSE.

And a huge clowning is pretend to say that Gipsies are a Spanish ethinc group, wich is FALSE and very FUNNY too.

So yes, you, and the other one, are totally buffons. A full-time ocupation XDDD

----------


## Carlitos



----------


## Ferreiro_

Unfortunately Wikipedia data collection don't provide data from Galicia, althoug we have data from North Portugal:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Y-DNA_h..._ethnic_groups

Rb1 62%
E 11%
No data of I, G...

The figure of 11% in North Portugal seems very distant to 22% Eupedia in Galicia, so the real value in Galicia should be somewhere in between.

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

> Unfortunately Wikipedia data collection don't provide data from Galicia, althoug we have data from North Portugal:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Y-DNA_h..._ethnic_groups
> 
> Rb1 62%
> E 11%
> No data of I, G...
> 
> The figure of 11% in North Portugal seems very distant to 22% Eupedia in Galicia, so the real value in Galicia should be somewhere in between.


The best and most recent Y-DNA haplogroup study for Portugal, including N. Portugal, is Beleza et al. (2006). You can easily Google the article. E Averages for N. Portugal are ~ 8%. The highest frequencies of I are found in the Braga and Braganca regions (~ 18 and 16% respectively - all clades).

----------


## Ferreiro_

> The best Y-DNA haplogroup study for Portugal, including N. Portugal, is Beleza et al. (2006). You can easily Google the article.


I have found it

http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/1...05.00221.x/pdf

The nearer region to Galicia is Entre Douro e Minho. In this region:

R1b 55%
E (total sum of different subclades) 12%
J2 8.3%
I 7.5%
G 6.1%
It doesn't Haplogroup T in northern Portugal.

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

> I have found it
> 
> http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/1...05.00221.x/pdf
> 
> The nearer region to Galicia is Entre Douro e Minho. In this region:
> 
> R1b 55%
> E (total sum of different subclades) 12%
> J2 8.3%
> ...


Probably no T (Y-DNA) was found, or the frequencies were so low that they did not merit inclusion in the final figures.

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

> I have found it
> 
> http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/1...05.00221.x/pdf 
> The nearer region to Galicia is Entre Douro e Minho. In this region:
> 
> R1b 55%
> E (total sum of different subclades) 12%
> J2 8.3%
> I 7.5%
> ...


Well, much of Tras-os-Montes borders SE Galicia, so you need to average in figures for that region as well (3.1%). The true N. Portugal E average for purposes of comparison to Galicia is ~ 8%. Franky, I believe the 22% recorded for Galicia is a bit of an anomaly. I would be interested in seeing more recent research.

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

> What do we have 5.6 % of M-81 in Spain: what problem do you have with it?, as that the Spanish we do not have any problem. In all the countries there are diverse haplogrupos. I have the sensation that you are projecting your own complexes in Spain.
> 
> I believe that you have the most comfortable position in all this clash.


Actually, autosomal DNA research shows < 3% NW. African affinities in Spain. Scores that are less than 2% are considered "noise" and irrelevant. Portugal records 5-6% NW African affinities, found primarily in Southern Portuguese (below Lisbon) and non-mainlanders (Azoreans and Madeirans). 

See: Eurogenes and Dodecad.

----------


## Carlitos

> Actually, autosomal DNA research shows < 3% NW. African affinities in Spain. Scores that are less than 2% are considered "noise" and irrelevant. Portugal records 5-6% NW African affinities, found primarily in Southern Portuguese (below Lisbon) and non-mainlanders (Azoreans and Madeirans). 
> 
> See: Eurogenes and Dodecad.


 
Logical if we refer to autosomal.

----------


## Nick123321

I have traveled all over Galicia by car. Once in A Coruña, Northern Galicia, we stopped at a local Aquarium that was absolutely swarming with Galician children. Half, and I really mean 50%, of the kids had some form of light hair from dirty blond to light blond hair. I even saw a red haired freckled girl accompanied by her dark haired parents. It was quite spectacular to see the genetic studies were accurate. 

In regards to this old debate, Galica has the highest percentage of Germanic DNA in Iberia , this is undisputed. However what most people fail to recognize is that every region of Spain and Porugal has substantial levels of Celtic DNA and it's almost uniformly distributed, with the highest frequencies being in the Northern part of the Peninsula. Were not talking about Y dna here because it doesnt tell much, I'm talking about autosomal DNA. Maybe Galicia doesnt have the #1 highest amount of Celtic DNA but it's probably number 2 or 3. 
As for haplogroup E, we should not be suprised, if you know what your actually talking about, because the people who carried this came into Iberia thousands of years before the Celts and were part of the local population. Remember Galicia was a mixture of pre Celtic and Celtic peoples during the time of Roman occupation. The pre Roman people surely carried haplogroup E, and given Galicia's isolation of dense forest and mountains, it harbored as a sanctuary for ancient peoples. It has been proven in studies that most of the haplogroup E branches in Galicia or even Northern Portugal and Asturias has nothing to do with Medeival Moors.

----------

